# Personal and plow truck. Who is using them?



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Who uses there trucks all year around as personal trucks aswell as plow trucks? just want to see how many use there truck as work and play trucks. Feel free to post what you have done to your truck and pics.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I use my Ford for personal use and for business plowing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same here. I get into the closest vehicle at home.


----------



## blee1ash (Mar 22, 2006)

Definately use my truck for both. Can't affort to have 2 trucks.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Yup. Same here.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

It was supposed to be a dedicated snow plow truck and backup truck. Turned out to be more reliable than the other truck, so it gets used all year for work, and my personal truck.


----------



## Gibsonk (Dec 8, 2010)

04 duramax crew cab. plows all winter and pulls 5th wheel in the summer and a daily driver


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I use my personal rig for plowing and for landscape/excavating duty in the summer. Hopefully this is it's last year with a plow in it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Our reg cab plow truck is my brothers daily driver in the summer. We both dragrace our work trucks a few times each season to. We raced our friends 08 z06 with the plow truck this weekend lol. 
Robert


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

blee1ash;1248145 said:


> Definately use my truck for both. Can't affort to have 2 trucks.


I have 2 work trucks for just me...can't afford 3 so I use the wife's if were going somewhere fancy like a corn roast.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

One truck, but is not a daily driver. Just plow truck and pulls the trailer. Usually hooked up to something. When it's not, it sits.


----------



## juan91 (Feb 12, 2010)

my business partner drives the diesel daily and i drive my s10 "estimate" vehicle daily.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

The 1500 does evertything. It gets tested in the summer as my tow vehicle. Has either my tractor or my buddys big block chevy behind it on the trailer headed to pull every weekend. Tractor, trailer and weights- 8600 lbs Truck, trailer and weights- 9300 lbs Sure tests my little 305!


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

my superduty pulls doubleduty, personal play truck in the summer, plow truck in the winter


----------



## The Lone Plower (Jul 31, 2010)

Mine's a personal truck, that gets used in my business. 

Plows in the winter, then pulls a 16' enclosed landscape trailer, my boat and car trailer in the summer.


.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

*Same here!*

We plow with our one fifty all winter; and then it is our personal truck thru the rest of the seasons.Just pulling a Scott Canoe all summer for guiding; But not uncommon to see it hauling a load of firewood up to the top of the rear window; on fall weekends! A friend has a new Chev work truck; and he and I cut firewood ; off his lots; for our lodge and he is always trying to haul more than us; But the Chev only has passenger tires; so that is his limiting factor. We will also put on 40/50 sheets of 1/2" chipboard[45-50 lbs each]??? And bring it home over 45 miles; of Route 6, all the time! Try that with your normal half ton; and see where your headlights point at nite!!!!:OUCH confused:


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

same here, im in the middle of redoing mine ,new paint ,new parts,and prob redo the plow again this summer


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

Plow in the winter, and tow the boats in the summer. Daily driver all year round


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Mine plows in the winter, and tows this in the summer...

If all goes well, It will be moved strictly to my personal/backup truck within a few weeks.


























And will be using it for fun


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Both of my trucks are driven daily and year round. The ECSB has both plows on it right now and is the truck i prefer to go grocery shopping with and take on long trips as it gets the best fuel mileage. The RCLB has the sander in it right now and the girlfriend has been driving that except when i need it. She drives this truck all the time and year round. She is a substitute teacher for several schools around here, none of the guy teachers give her crap when they see her rolling in with a diesel truck and a sander in the bed. It appears she is driving a bigger truck than anything they are driving Thumbs Up.

OOPS, just realized i was in the Ford forum.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

plowin-fire;1248084 said:


> I use my Ford for personal use and for business plowing.


Ditto.....


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

woodchuck2;1249673 said:


> OOPS, just realized i was in the Ford forum.


Did not realize that til you pointed it out.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

cwby_ram;1249977 said:


> Did not realize that til you pointed it out.


OH same here i did not know where to put it, i thought it was in the off topic page


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Keep em' coming!!! any mods to any of them?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Lucfw;1249986 said:


> Keep em' coming!!! any mods to any of them?


Mine is leveld on 35's straight exhaust and sct programmer.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine pulls double duty as a work truck and family hauler.in the winter it plows in the summer it pulls the boat, makes dump runs, home depot runs, and trips to the families camp. Also brings my wife and kids to work the days I don't carpool.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont Daily drive mine, but I use it a good bit for short runs and hauling stuff in the bed when its not plowing. Its a good truck


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

mine plowes salts tows dd and looks sexy doing it all, just put hids in the plow lights


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

fatheadon1;1250556 said:


> mine plowes salts tows dd and *looks sexy doing it all*, just put hids in the plow lights


Yes it does!


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Yup. Same as most. Pushes in the winter and pulls in the summer. And commutes everyday in between.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

what kind of truck is every one using?(ford, chevy, dodge) and type (1/2 3/4 1 ton)?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I use my truck to get coffee.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

grandview;1253527 said:


> I use my truck to get coffee.


That's what the trailer's for.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

all my trucks started life as dual duty, and get retired to plow truck only as i get a new truck.
the 02 diesel is the current dual use truck.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

I use mine all year, in the summer it tows my bassboat and anything else i can fit behind or in it...lol


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My truck is a daily driver. It plows in the winter and paints in the warmer weather. Having 4X4 is great to get to work at the ambulance station. They know I will make it to work.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

trucks are only run if money is made have 2 cars for winter 2 motorcycle for summer


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Kinda think its best to use them year round. The only way I could come up with to earn a return on ivestment on a personal truck. Make ya sad when a driver decides to take on a dumpster. (Has happened twice in our 4 short years.)


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

plows, tows, daily driver, hauls when ever i fit in it, ad i have recently started scraping tvs.


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

the new boss 92;1256924 said:


> plows, tows, daily driver, hauls when ever i fit in it, ad i have recently started scraping tvs.


Wish you were closer, I've got a couple I've been trying to figure out how to get rid of.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

cwby_ram;1256940 said:


> Wish you were closer, I've got a couple I've been trying to figure out how to get rid of.


depending on size, if you tear them down you can get 5-10 bucks a tv, and copper is going up!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

the new boss 92;1256953 said:


> depending on size, if you tear them down you can get 5-10 bucks a tv, and copper is going up!


Where can I do this? Everywhere I've found wants me to pay to get rid of them. One is like a 52" projection tv, the other is something like a 32" maybe. I was gonna take the skid steer out and make them small enough to fit into trash cans here soon.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol take them apart, you have to literly tear them down. there is a ton of copper inside that all wound up you need to unravel. by me i have been getting 2.75 a lb for clean copper. if you google What to scarp from a tv you will get a basic movie on what to take out. easy 20 bucks if you got a couple of them and have half hour to burn!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

the new boss 92;1256989 said:


> lol take them apart, you have to literly tear them down. there is a ton of copper inside that all wound up you need to unravel. by me i have been getting 2.75 a lb for clean copper. if you google What to scarp from a tv you will get a basic movie on what to take out. easy 20 bucks if you got a couple of them and have half hour to burn!


I'll check it out. I can find 30 minutes somewhere. Still have copper in the projector tvs? I'm not so concerned about making money, I just want them outta my way!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

The Ford is my daily driver and plow truck, boat hauler and paper hauler, (I own a printing co.) The Dodge sits all year with the plow and spreader on.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

anyone has any more pics/link to pic to post?


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

I use mine for both. I love it. Why pay insureance for separate trucks


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

bigc1301;1267333 said:


> I use mine for both. I love it. Why pay insureance for separate trucks


i never thought about insureancepayupThumbs Up, thats a good idea for the truck


----------

